# Wheeler County



## Vapor 300 (Jan 15, 2006)

Well folks , I went to some of my hunting property today and got a surpise . I was there to take down my stand and quit due to the season being over and what did I see . 39 Yards from the tree I was hunting in was a fresh paw mark and a new tree had been torn up . I have been hunting this area all year, on and off . I have see a couple nice deer in the area but nothing close to my stand . This is Bowhunting only property . In the early season the buck worked his magic on this area but I could not get him pattern . And in the middle of the season he left the area .Has anybody else seen paw marks this late in the season ? I thought that the bucks in this should be back in groups again .  Saw deer tonight at 70 yards but not a buck. Installed  my trail cam in hopes to get a picture .


----------

